# New York's bagel stores - Daniels Bagels, 3rd Ave/37th St NYC



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Following on from this lively discussion of the merits of NY bagels versus the world, here's one place that serves up some mighty fine bagels:







Anyone else been? Any other NY tips?

http://www.urban75.org/blog/daniels-bagels-third-avenue-new-york-some-of-nycs-finest/


----------

